# Do you believe that commercial?



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

" Eat all you want and still lose weight,
Eat all you want and still lose weight,
and we couldn't say it on TV if it wasn't true!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't seen that commercial, but once I cut sugar and refined grains out of my diet, I lost over 100 lbs. and I did it while I ate all I wanted.

What is the commercial advertising? A weight loss pill?


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

If it's the commercial I think you are talking about, it's for a new show starting up next week or so. Something about helping you lose weight by watching this show.


----------



## jenofthewoods (Jan 21, 2008)

Ive seen the commercial
And If you believe that commercial I have some ocean front property in Arizona I will sell you cheap.
LOL 

Thanks Jen


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

One can say anything they want to on TV now if they pay enough money. LOL


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I might be mistaken but I thought the ad said something to the effect of 'eat anything you want and loose weight'. I interpreted it to mean that you can eat the foods you enjoy but you can darned sure bet they are going to preach moderation and exercise.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thats like the ads for the pills that melt the fat off and in tinyteeny letters it tells you that you have to follow their diet and you need to exercise.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Well maybe if you have tapeworms and exercise 20 hrs you can eat all you want and still lose weight........Otherwise it's back to all things in moderation including diet and exercise.
PQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

PonderosaQ said:


> Well maybe if you have tapeworms and exercise 20 hrs you can eat all you want and still lose weight........Otherwise it's back to all things in moderation including diet and exercise.
> PQ


Or cut sugar and refined grains out of your diet and eat all you want.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

ladycat said:


> Or cut sugar and refined grains out of your diet and eat all you want.



That cuts out a lot.. of what i want LOL.. Well not really


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

LittleRedHen, I found much the same thing. After suffering for years from migraines, I got put on an elimination diet and found that the food groups you mention were some of my migraine triggers. Having given them up, I found I lost another 10 lbs but for years, no matter how much weight I lost, I always seemed to have a gut that no amount of exercise really seemed to help. After eliminating them, I found that while I had lost 10 lbs, it looks like I have lost so much more because I no longer have that soft roll right at the waistband of my jeans.


----------

